# He is hidding me he smokes pot



## Magda (Nov 15, 2010)

I love my husband, we have two kids and a good relationship, we have been married for 10 years. When I meet him I knew he liked smoke pot occasionally with friends, but I asked him to stop doing it since that would be a problem in our marriage. He is a successful guy and I support him a lot, I don’t have any complaint about his responsibility roles. The other day, he gave me his mobile phone to add some songs since I have more time than him and, one of his messages popped up so, I had the curiosity to review other ones, and my big surprise after reading most of them (of course) was that every time he visits his old friends (sometimes with the excuse of going to work in that city) once or twice a month at least, he likes to party hard with them and gets high and has a lots of fun. ( He always tells me that they had dinner together and had a couple of drinks...and that was it). I hate the lie. Any suggestion and how I should react or let just the situation go...like normal?. Am I clear?, since I am not native speaker.
Thank you,


----------

